# Diabetes and IVF



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Hi

Just wondered if anyone could help?
Currently waiting for appointment to start next cycle of IVF at new clinic.  Went to opticians last week, have been referred to GP as thinks I have diabetes.  Due to see doctor tuesday but wondered if this will affect IVF in anyway?

Thanks for reading

Tinkerbell xxx


----------



## emmab81 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Just wanted to say i am exactly the same, i am waiting for my test results, need to call tomorrow. I a positive i have it and so is my gp so i it will be no surprise if i do. 

From what i have read i dont think it will be a problem but you need to tell the clinic. I am waiting for my next af to arrive and then i start cycle 2 so will tell them when i call in to arrange my meds. 

Good luck with the gp. xxx


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*emmab81,Tinkerbell*

Hi Ladies just wanted to say I have Diabetes and as Long as you keep your bloods at about 5-7 your be fine.

I have had Diabetes since 2003,Any questions please ask

Toffeegirl


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Hi Emma & Toffeegirl

Thanks for replies, went to GP today and have to have blood tests which are booked for next monday so will not know for sure for a little while longer.  More waiting but guess it's something which we're used to by now  
Good luck with your upcoming cycle Emma  

Tinkerbell xxx


----------

